# Bmw Z4 3.0si 2006 - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Bmw Z4 3.0si from 2006 for a full detail and after a "beauty" treatment from the Dealership came like this..










Sun Festival...


























...Dark Horror.










Washed and clayed










Paint Correction started in bonnet



















































Bumper


















OMG .


































Another angle



































































Sideways






































































































































Pilares


















New wash and rimm treatment


























Fully corrected paint and Zaino Z2 Pro


















detailed engine










During interior detail










Finished










It´s time of show off


























Outside






















































































































































Regards


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic work. Lovely depth to the paint now. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Awesome work there Rui , now that BMW looks the way it should have looked in the first place :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great results Rui !!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent results RUI, talk about flake pop, im still digging the flakes out of my eyes :doublesho Awesome coloor & Finish :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic work & beautiful car
Congratulations


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Rui ,Fantastic Finish :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice transformation buddy.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ChrisST said:


> Fantastic work. Lovely depth to the paint now. :thumb:


*It came an amazing black depth :thumb:*



Eurogloss said:


> *Awesome work there Rui , now that BMW looks the way it should have looked in the first place :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


*Thanks Mario :thumb:
*


maesal said:


> Great results Rui !!


*Thanks Man :thumb:*



ITHAQVA said:


> Excellent results RUI, talk about flake pop, im still digging the flakes out of my eyes :doublesho Awesome coloor & Finish :thumb:


*The owner loved the work and regreted the money spent in the dealership for the....befores *



stefstef said:


> Fantastic work & beautiful car
> Congratulations


*Thanks*



mike swell said:


> Great work Rui ,Fantastic Finish :thumb:


*Thanks Mike*



Beau Technique said:


> Nice transformation buddy.





DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


[/B]

*Thanks Guys :thumb:*


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a lovely transformation there, paints brought back to life, welldone.

I have never seen them wheels on a z4 in the uk, they look rather tasty.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

These wheels are Individual OEM factory wheels


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a lovely transformation there, paints brought back to life, welldone.
> 
> I have never seen them wheels on a z4 in the uk, they look rather tasty.





stefstef said:


> These wheels are Individual OEM factory wheels


Thanks and yes are from OEM Bmw :thumb:


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic 50/50 shots! Someone previously cleary butchered the finish!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hamish_023 said:


> Fantastic 50/50 shots! Someone previously cleary butchered the finish!!!


Yes it was greatly butchered before 

Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice job! :thumb:


Thanks , Nanolex Premium Textile Sealant for convertible tops was used in this one :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

very good correction


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wish wash said:


> very good correction


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a great job done there, really stunning reflections:thumb:what polish did you use on the paintwork?.


Kev


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

spursfan said:


> That is a great job done there, really stunning reflections:thumb:what polish did you use on the paintwork?.
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev.

FG500 , PF2500 and 85RD to finish some panels and #205 others. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Rui!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Rui!:thumb:


Thanks Man


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow. In 3 minutes and I saw two stunning works from you. 

Another great job m8 congrats and keep it going. 

cheers


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

clay said:


> Wow. In 3 minutes and I saw two stunning works from you.
> 
> Another great job m8 congrats and keep it going.
> 
> cheers


Obrigado Carlos :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks , Nanolex Premium Textile Sealant for convertible tops was used in this one :thumb:


Nice! How do you like the product?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nanolex said:


> Nice! How do you like the product?


Well that´s what (99% times) use to seal cloth softops 

ps: the other 1% product i use is for very quick works to dealerships


----------

